# Wood stove top fan in smoker?



## smokinkarl (Jan 6, 2014)

Has anyone tried one of these wood stove top fans in their smoker?  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Caframo-T80...op-Heat-Powered-Stove-Fan-Black-/380797417062

It says that it starts at 230 but I would be curious to see if you could get any movement at say 145-165 where we usually smoke our sausage. 

I am looking for an option to get a more even smoke in the smoker.  Its starting to look like a convection oven fan is going to be the solution but thought this looked like a cool idea for a lot of operations.  :yahoo:


----------



## jweller (Jan 7, 2014)

Those rely on a temperature differential to work. So the base sits on a wood stove at 250 deg or whatever and the air temp is 70 and you've got 170 deg of temp difference. Unless I don't understand how you intend to use it, I'm not sure how you get that difference.

Most of them use a stirling engine. pretty cool how they work.


----------

